
Rewriting the Code of Life - Dowwie
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/02/rewriting-the-code-of-life
======
RichardHeart
Of all the code that can be edited, the code of life is the coolest. It's
pretty crazy that all life is written in the same language. If you had a
really low bar for what life is, you might include prions and crystals
perhaps.

I'm most excited to see what other cool things other life has figure out that
we can learn from. The right developer could coax trees to grow into houses
perhaps.

